# Rabbit VS. VR6 12v



## Suzukiracing003 (Oct 26, 2006)

I am thinking about buying a new rabbit. I used to own a 95 GTI vr6. I loved the power of that engine. It seems like some of the numbers I have been seeing for hp on the rabbits with CAI seem to be very close to the stock vr6 12v. For those of you that have driven both how does the rabbit compair to the old vr6. Thanks


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit VS. VR6 12v (Suzukiracing003)*

i think with CAI you will get VR6 feeling
i don't remember when the last time i drove vr6 though
Yev


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit VS. VR6 12v (Suzukiracing003)*

I have an '07 rabbit with custom 2.5" exhaust and it feels the same as driving my friends 2000 gti vr6 with eurosport exhaust and intake. Neither of us can really pull on each other.


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit VS. VR6 12v (ElLibroGrande)*

mk3 vr is better than 2.5


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit VS. VR6 12v (windsorvr)*

I would say that a stock Rabbit vs a stock MK4 VR would be very comparable. A MK3 VR should be a bit quicker and more fun to drive, but with age comes the chore of maintaining a car with some years and miles under it's belt. Go take a rabbit for a drive and see what you think. I was pleasantly suprised by the way it drove and how fun it is in the corners. It's definitly not a racecar, but it's way better then a MK4 2.0L.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

My MK3 VR GTI was definitely quicker, remember it is a couple hundred pounds lighter than the MK5. Overall I like the MK5 better though, it has plenty of go power to move through traffic and is a much better chassis than the MK3. I think with a good set of tires, my 4 door rabbit would handle about the same as the R32 I had.


----------



## Suzukiracing003 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (TaxMan5)*

Sounds like I would like the rabbit, I have test drove one but I didint really get a chance to get on it, It did haddle really well though. I am thinking about geting a White one but does anyone have a pic of a red one? thanks


----------



## Teego_Time (May 16, 2006)

MKIII VR all the way. The Rabbit felt slow by comparison.


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Teego_Time)*

A mk3 VR will eat a Rabbit in acceleration, but in the twisties The Rabbit's every bit as good or better.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*

I have a MKV 2.5 and a MKIV VR6 12v...
the 12v seems quicker because of some more torque that comes 1000rpm earlier. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep in mind it also has 24hp more.
there IS speculation that our 2.5 make more than 150hp at the crank however.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

my 12v vr is way faster than my 2.5.
see sig


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_my 12v vr is way faster than my 2.5.
see sig
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Very simple to prove...a typical 2.5 Rabbit 5 speed is good for about 16.4-16.6 1/4 mile times (I've seen claims of 16.2's, but never actually seen it happen). I've seen stock A3 VR Jetta 5 speed's run 15.4-15.8 depending on conditions and driver.


_Modified by VolksRacer2 at 9:26 PM 12-21-2006_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*

I was beaten by a stock Rabbit in July at the track. My MK2 8v GTi was destroyed off the bat but I was catching up, just ran out of track...
My 8v has just about all the bolt on's with roughly 140hp and 150tq, car is way lighter too. I usually run 15.6-15.9 so yeah....


_Modified by @[email protected] at 3:29 AM 12-2-2006_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

i raced a stock MKIV 5spd 12v VR6 Jetta (not mine) in my stock MKV 6spd Auto 2.5 Jetta... 
the 12v was much faster... even if my car was 5spd manual it would have lost. 
174hp vs 150hp
181lbft @ 2800-3200rpm vs 170lbft @ 3750-4000rpm
3000lbs vs 3200lbs 
6500rpm redline vs 5800rpm redline
MKIV wins


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_i raced a stock MKIV 5spd 12v VR6 Jetta (not mine) in my stock MKV 6spd Auto 2.5 Jetta... 
the 12v was much faster... even if my car was 5spd manual it would have lost. 
174hp vs 150hp
181lbft @ 2800-3200rpm vs 170lbft @ 3750-4000rpm
3000lbs vs 3200lbs 
6500rpm redline vs 5800rpm redline
MKIV wins









Not even a fair comparison. The VR6 is top of the line MK4. The 2.5 is a base model motor. 
and 3000lbs from a MK4? I heard the MK5's are lighter? I know the Rabbit weight 2800 with a driver.


----------



## 1995vr6 (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

the rabbit 2 door 5spd weighs in at 2974 with out driver and the 4 door is 97lbs more so do the math still heavier than a MK4 anyday unless you had a toureg diesel engine in it. The autos are 65lbs more


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (1995vr6)*

whatever the weight is, the MKV Jetta is heavier than the MKIV Jetta...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_whatever the weight is, the MKV Jetta is heavier than the MKIV Jetta... 

Ok, but is this still a fair comparison? Nope.
Why would you take the top previous generation's motor and match it up against the lowliest of the next generation's?
It's like pitting the MK2 16V vs the MK3 2.0.








People seem to forget that the 2.5 is the BASIC starting point when looking for a cheap MK5. You don't start at the top if you're looking for an entry model. If VW wanted the 2.5 to be as quick as the VR6 i'm sure they would have made it as fast and charged the same price too.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

VW def didnt design the 2.5 to be faster than any of the VR6s out there (stock) but i think it is somewhat of a fair comparison, when comparing just for fun... not for real competition crazy racing extravaganza-ness







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_VW def didnt design the 2.5 to be faster than any of the VR6s out there (stock) but i think it is somewhat of a fair comparison, when comparing just for fun... not for real competition crazy racing extravaganza-ness







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Exactly, comparing general driving more than .2 sec in the quarter. 
I have had 3 MKIV VR6's and I think my MKV jetta does feel a little slower, but this is a butt dyno with a few years from driving one and the other. The chassis is WAAAYYY better though.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_
Exactly, comparing general driving more than .2 sec in the quarter. 
I have had 3 MKIV VR6's and I think my MKV jetta does feel a little slower, but this is a butt dyno with a few years from driving one and the other. *The chassis is WAAAYYY better though*.

oh yeah def i love it. 
yeah the 2.5 is really slow.. i also had a run with a MKIV VR (not mine) and it seriously beat me... it was bone stock vs my stock 2.5
i love both my cars htough, and both engines are really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
oh yeah def i love it. 
yeah the 2.5 is really slow.. i also had a run with a MKIV VR (not mine) and it seriously beat me... it was bone stock vs my stock 2.5
i love both my cars htough, and both engines are really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I drove a stock *Manual* Rabbit and beat a MKIII VR. It wasn't easy but I gained off the start and slowly moved ahead. But that was with my friends Rabbit which dyno'd at 165hp and 187tq. 
Maybe it's because you're 2.5 is an Auto mujjuman? I drove an auto Jetta 2.5 and it does feel a lot slower...also 400lbs more.
The Bunny is def a peppy car. Fast? Nope. Quick? Yep. Eat VR's? Nah...but it can beat them most the time if you've got the rabbit with a manual gearbox and you KNOW how to drive.
That's just from my personal experience.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I drove a stock *Manual* Rabbit and beat a MKIII VR. It wasn't easy but I gained off the start and slowly moved ahead. *But that was with my friends Rabbit which dyno'd at 165hp and 187tq. * 

wow thats nuts IMO... i think 12v VRs dyno at 160hp and 160tq.... dont rem, and never dynod my car. 

_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Maybe it's because you're 2.5 is an Auto mujjuman? I drove an auto Jetta 2.5 and it does feel a lot slower...also 400lbs more.

yeah its mostly because its an Auto and also much heavier then the MKIV. i bet my MKV would dyno at 130hp and 150tq, which is less than the VR

_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
The Bunny is def a peppy car. Fast? Nope. Quick? Yep. Eat VR's? Nah...but it can beat them most the time if you've got the rabbit with a manual gearbox and you KNOW how to drive.
That's just from my personal experience.

yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i dont know about beating VRs most of the time though.... its a possiblity though. beating VRs _sometimes_ seems more realistic to me.. but i have yet to be proven wrong lol


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
wow thats nuts IMO... i think 12v VRs dyno at 160hp and 160tq.... dont rem, and never dynod my car. 
yeah its mostly because its an Auto and also much heavier then the MKIV. i bet my MKV would dyno at 130hp and 150tq, which is less than the VR
yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i dont know about beating VRs most of the time though.... its a possiblity though. beating VRs _sometimes_ seems more realistic to me.. but i have yet to be proven wrong lol

Beating MKIII VR6 with a strong 2.5L Motor most of the time with a good driver? Yep. 
Beating a MKII VR6? Not a chance.


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Motor most of the time with a good driver?


That's your catch right there. 
I've beaten guys in 'Vettes and Cobras before too...doesn't mean my car's faster (It most definitely is not!) just that the other guy couldn't drive worth a ****.
If you've got a good running, stock, 2.5 with a good driver and a mkIII VR (assuming it's running properly) with a so/so driver, the VR should win every time. 
If the guy in the VR CAN'T drive, I could probably take him with our 2.5 Tip Jetta!
If the guy in the VR CAN drive...just go home, you don't have a prayer!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksRacer2* »_
That's your catch right there. 
I've beaten guys in 'Vettes and Cobras before too...doesn't mean my car's faster (It most definitely is not!) just that the other guy couldn't drive worth a ****.
If you've got a good running, stock, 2.5 with a good driver and a mkIII VR (assuming it's running properly) with a so/so driver, the VR should win every time. 
If the guy in the VR CAN'T drive, I could probably take him with our 2.5 Tip Jetta!
If the guy in the VR CAN drive...just go home, you don't have a prayer!

I agree the motor fitness and strength (it varies) plays a big part, but unless you've actually experienced it then your points are just based on the numbers game.
I have on the other hand experienced this actual scenario (And will probably this month again as I get my Bunny today at 4pm!) and I can say that the 2.5 RABBIT MANUAL can fease up to a VR MKIII. Now the Jetta on the other hand I dunno, 400lbs can be a deciding factor...
I raced a Jetta MKIII with a driver who i've known for 8 years, he's above average at racing (going through gears, rpms, knowing how to launch) and I took him. Not easily but I pulled away.
Now take an average output 2.5L Jetta with an Auto and the VR will eat your 5cylinders all day long.
It all depends on the driver, motor strength, transmission type, and particular model of 2.5L (Rabbit, Jetta).
So it can be done, just those factors have to be in your favor.








The problem is you're deciding the result of this VS based apon how your TIP Jetta performs. Go to a dealer and take a Rabbit with a manny out, theres a difference in the 0-60 for a reason.
PS: I doubt those guys in the vettes and cobras even knew they were racing you. Unless they were 5 year olds who can't reach the gas pedal, I highly doubt you beat them because they were "poor drivers". Even the worst driver could beat the 2.5 in a vette.










_Modified by @[email protected] at 3:03 AM 12-15-2006_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Even the worst driver could beat the 2.5 in a vette.










x2


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_The problem is you're deciding the result of this VS based apon how your TIP Jetta performs.
 
No, actually, I'm basing on experience. I've been racing for more than 20 years and I've seen MANY mk3 VR's run into the 14's right off the showroom floor with a good driver. I'll guarantee the Rabbit is good for mid-high 15's at best. There will be the occasion where you'll be able to beat someone in the VR, but it's not going to be the rule by any stretch of the imagination. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that the Rabbit's slow, or that you're full of crap or anything, just trying to let you know...I know what I'm talking about...I've been there MANY TIMES!

_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_PS: I doubt those guys in the vettes and cobras even knew they were racing you...I highly doubt you beat them because they were "poor drivers". Even the worst driver could beat the 2.5 in a vette.









Yeah, I'm pretty sure they knew, otherwise they wouldn't have been so pissed when I passed 'em at half track. I've seen guys take a car that has run deep into the 12's and not be able to pull anything better than mid 14's out of it just because they couldn't drive. It happens. A lot!
P.S. I've never raced the 2.5 myself, but no, it wouldn't have beaten any of the cars I'm thinking of. Of course, my Scirocco wouldn't have either if the guys had known how to drive...and that's my point. Just because I beat them doesn't mean that my car was faster, just better driven.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksRacer2* »_ 
No, actually, I'm basing on experience. I've been racing for more than 20 years and I've seen MANY mk3 VR's run into the 14's right off the showroom floor with a good driver. I'll guarantee the Rabbit is good for mid-high 15's at best. There will be the occasion where you'll be able to beat someone in the VR, but it's not going to be the rule by any stretch of the imagination. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that the Rabbit's slow, or that you're full of crap or anything, just trying to let you know...I know what I'm talking about...I've been there MANY TIMES!
Yeah, I'm pretty sure they knew, otherwise they wouldn't have been so pissed when I passed 'em at half track. I've seen guys take a car that has run deep into the 12's and not be able to pull anything better than mid 14's out of it just because they couldn't drive. It happens. A lot!
P.S. I've never raced the 2.5 myself, but no, it wouldn't have beaten any of the cars I'm thinking of. Of course, my Scirocco wouldn't have either if the guys had known how to drive...and that's my point. Just because I beat them doesn't mean that my car was faster, just better driven.

Let me get this straight. You're having a hard time believing I can beat VR's when i'm on my game, but you sit there talking about beating Vettes in a full out race?
LMAO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

A 2800lb 2 door Rabbit should be about equal to a 12v VR6 MK4 Jetta given the weight differance. 
From what I've seen on three 2.5 test drives is that the 0-60 and 1/4 mile times on the Rabbit are a bit decieving. The car is no drag racer but it has great torque and mid range. If you had race between a MK3 VR6 and a rabbit at 3/4 throtal shifting at 4 grand I think the race would be almost dead even. I've owned 2 Mk3 VR6s, 1 Corrado VR6 and driven many others. The 2.5 is not setup to win races, but it is very good as a "quick" daily driver.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_. *The 2.5 is not setup to win races, but it is very good as a "quick" daily driver*.

exactly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit VS. VR6 12v (Suzukiracing003)*

I had a 95 VR Jetta with Eurosport intake, Remus cat back, GIAC chip, ACT clutch and flywheel and Unothodox pully's. I'd say my Rabbit is slightly slower but not much. I'm very impressed with the 2.5L, it doesn't have as much power as the VR but is way more fun and with ASR, ESP & EDL the car is much more stable in high speed cornering and would kick my VR's a** on a back road!! (VR has Koni coilovers) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vr_vento95 at 9:20 PM 12-20-2006_


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_ The 2.5 is not setup to win races, but it is very good as a "quick" daily driver.

x3
IMO there are way to many veriables to say..its all about the driver...now from what i have read and seen the vr owns the 2.5 stock for stock..


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VW_tayder)*

I totally forgot about that...the MKIV....lol
Now thats a more fair comparison... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
People who say the 2.5L is slow most likely never drove one. They look at the specs and see 150hp and 170tq and go "meh".
I'm telling you...VW also underated this motor... 
FFS its 165hp+ and 184tq+ , doesn't that sound a whole lot better?
Without a baseline my buddy put on a CAI and dyno'd it after and hit 177hp and 201tq... Why? Because the motor has more then 150 ponies under the hood.
Its not fast, but it aint the snail people pass it off for, especially a Rabbit with a stickshift. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Let me get this straight. You're having a hard time believing I can beat VR's when i'm on my game, but you sit there talking about beating Vettes in a full out race?
LMAO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Umm...yes. 
On both counts.
Laugh all you want, but a 1900lb. Scirocco with "around" 250hp (mine) beat several 'Vette's and Cobra's back in the early 90's. Again, the car may not have been "faster", but it still won races.
P.S. Most 'Vettes are only good for higher 13's and 14's in the 1/4 mile until you start getting into the later model stuff, so it's not like they're anything that special to race. Hell, my buddie's got an 86 Golf with a stock VR in it that runs high 13's, and he's only got about $3000 invested in the whole set-up.


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_A 2800lb 2 door Rabbit should be about equal to a 12v VR6 MK4 Jetta given the weight differance. 

Now...THAT I'll agree with. A _*MK4*_ 12v VR and a 5 speed Rabbit should be a good race. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*

Volks...I was talking about you saying you beat vettes....we are in the 2.5L forum...Why refer to beating a vette without mentioning with what car until 4 posts later?
Sorry for the screw up, but you have to be clear bro.
Rocco's are Nicccccceeeeee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

i feel the 2.5 doesnt have as much extra oomph down low as the VR, but it certainly has the midrange torque like the VR.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Mujjuman, I drove a 2.5 Auto Jetta before my Rabbit 5 speed... I was like







when I drove my Rabbit.
There's a noticeable diff buddy... 
If you know how to drive stick, take a 5 speed Rabbit out to play http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Mujjuman, I drove a 2.5 Auto Jetta before my Rabbit 5 speed... I was like







when I drove my Rabbit.
There's a noticeable diff buddy... 
If you know how to drive stick, take a 5 speed Rabbit out to play http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hmm, if thats the case... then we're both right... because im comparing to auto 2.5 and youre comparing to stick 2.5
and wow, i didnt know there would be THAT much noticable difference between the auto and the stick. i knew there would be a diff, but not THAT much.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that means, my next car is manual (otherwise DSG) no matter what







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Volks...I was talking about you saying you beat vettes....we are in the 2.5L forum...Why refer to beating a vette without mentioning with what car until 4 posts later?
Sorry for the screw up, but you have to be clear bro.
Rocco's are Nicccccceeeeee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, after re-reading my earlier post, I realized I hadn't made that clear (sorry about that). My statement holds true regardless of what kind of car we're dealing with though. A better driver can overcome a slightly better car in most cases. My whole point is, beating someone doesn't neccesarily mean that your car is faster, just that you may be a better driver than the other guy.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksRacer2* »_
Yeah, after re-reading my earlier post, I realized I hadn't made that clear (sorry about that). My statement holds true regardless of what kind of car we're dealing with though. A better driver can overcome a slightly better car in most cases. *My whole point is, beating someone doesn't neccesarily mean that your car is faster, just that you may be a better driver than the other guy.* 

thats true as well


----------



## Mass Nerder (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Thread back from the dead......
....I happened to encounter a Rabbit just a couple of days ago in my 98 GTI on a 'closed course'. He definitely had an exhaust and intake. (That engine sounds fabulous. Shades of the Audi 20v 5cyl symphony...)
Anyways, he didn't have a chance. From a stop he was smoked. From a roll even worse. He kept coming back for more but it just seemed like his car would get "tired". He was a super cool dude though.....here's hoping for a Turbo version on these 2.5's from the VAG.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mass Nerder)*

Must not have been a good driver.


----------



## Mass Nerder (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (Bob Weaver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bob Weaver* »_Must not have been a good driver.











Quite possibly my FAVORITE excuse ever.


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

MK.3 VR's are quick...a lot quicker than the 2.5. 
12v mk.4's are another story...they are pigs


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*

I got mk3 12v, and 07 bunny, 12v by far, but bunny is not all that bad for city driving


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

in regards to the OP's question, i think the 2.5 has enough power to give you the same feeling as driving the vr... you may or may not be able to put up the same numbers, but even the tiptronic in sport or manual mode is enough to make the mkIII and mkIV 2.0's feel like a damn joke.
i'll go on record as saying that this is the best base motor VW has built. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (Apoc112)*


_Quote »_= i'll go on record as saying that this is the best base motor VW has built. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Agreed. Without a doubt. But we need to definatley lighten up these mkv bunnies and jetters. I had the choice of a 04 mkiv GTI 1.8t or the Rabbit. I went with the new Rabbit...I have a good hunch about this motor (My hunches are normaly good.) And besides our suspension and chassis is great, I feel very safe in the rabbit or even my moms 06 jetta. 
But yeah, any mk3 vr2 12v will beat 2.5s. Chip, intake and exhaust and a little bit of weight reduction somehow mkv bunnys and jetteas can be decent competition for mk3s.


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (Apoc112)*


_Quote »_= i'll go on record as saying that this is the best base motor VW has built. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Sorry apoc, messed up your qoute.








Agreed. Without a doubt. But we need to definatley lighten up these mkv bunnies and jetters. I had the choice of a 04 mkiv GTI 1.8t or the Rabbit. I went with the new Rabbit...I have a good hunch about this motor (My hunches are normaly good.) And besides our suspension and chassis is great, I feel very safe in the rabbit or even my moms 06 jetta. 
But yeah, mk3 vr6 12v will beat 2.5s. MkIVs are more of a competition. 
Chip, intake and exhaust and a little bit of weight reduction somehow mkv bunnys and jetteas can be decent competition for mk3s.


_Modified by Uberbunni at 7:35 PM 7-17-2007_


----------



## EMunEEE (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

This thread is flattering. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mass Nerder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mass Nerder* »_

Quite possibly my FAVORITE excuse ever. 










It is funny, however, ya never know.








It is a good part of the equation, an important one at that.


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Bob Weaver)*

MKIII > * all


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Mujjuman, I drove a 2.5 Auto Jetta before my Rabbit 5 speed... I was like







when I drove my Rabbit.
There's a noticeable diff buddy... 
If you know how to drive stick, take a 5 speed Rabbit out to play http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thats what i do every day the rabbit is quick but no race car and has 
the power to show most honda owners whats up off the line.
my 07 5 speed is no slow car even with minimal drive by wire lag off the line i still reguarly eat hondas for breakfast on my way to work 
along with the occasional acura i did get my ass handed to me by a new sick looking acura rsx props to him for paying that much for a car.
Any one know anything about a turbo 2.5l? i know i just wishing but 
does any one know what the chances of actually getting a turbo to 
work on this car?


----------

